# Guess The Rockets Season Win Total



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Well its that time of year again and since this place is dead and Cornholio is MIA, I figure we can start this thread again...

No surprise because this one is too easy


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

53 or 54 win.
Go Rockets.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

48 wins if they can't use the following 5 valuable assets.

60 wins if they can use the following 5 valuable assets.

Rockets have 5 useless valuable assets. No other teams have similar assets like this.

2009 first rounder: Jordan Hill
2010 first rounder: Pat Pat
2011 Knicks pick
2012 Knicks pick
Trade Exception: 6.5 Mil (help other teams to save)


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

55 wins.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

50-55.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Well I guess 9999999 people are wrong so far...


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

I have to go with 45-50. Just doesn't feel like the year.


----------

